# SS Cape Junction



## MsGreene (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello,

My father and uncles helped build SS Cape Junction in the early 1940s in Southern California. I think they were in Long Beach, but I'm not certain.

When the ship was completed there was a drawing among all the workers to select one of their wives or daughters to christen the ship. My uncle's name was drawn and his wife had the honor of breaking the bottle of champagne on the hull as the ship was launched. 

Both my aunt and uncle are gone and I have inherited the bottle, wrapped in faded cloth and housed in a wooden box. I would love to find a ship museum and donate the box and associated memorabilia. I know it would be very meaningful to those who served on the SS Cape Junction.

Does anyone have a connection to the SS Cape Junction? Or know of another shipping museum?

Thanks,

Cheryl Greene
Father - Glen Leonard, Mother - Una Leonard
Uncle - Len Leonard, Aunt - Alma Leonard
Uncle - Bill Leonard, Aunt - Eva Leonard (She christened the ship)


----------



## gjordan (Apr 29, 2012)

I just ran across my Dads (Walter S Jordan) discharge papers from the Cape Junction. He served as Chief Electrician from May 45 to Oct 45. I always thought that he served on Liberty ships ,but I cant find the Cape Junction on the list of Liberties or Victories. He served on the Sea Fiddler before that, and I cant find info on that ship either. I must admit that my computor skills are limited, but Ships Nostalgia is the most difficult forum I have ever delt with._____Grant Jordan.


----------



## gjordan (Apr 29, 2012)

I must correct what I said about serving on the Sea Fiddler just before the Cape Junction. I reread his personal note book and it says (signed off Mandan Victory Feb 6 1945, signed Articals Cape Junction Feb16 1945.) This doesnt match with the official Certificate of Discharge dates, and I dont ever remember him mentioning the Mandan Victory. Much is lost in the memory.____Grant Jordan.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

gjordan said:


> I must correct what I said about serving on the Sea Fiddler just before the Cape Junction. I reread his personal note book and it says (signed off Mandan Victory Feb 6 1945, signed Articals Cape Junction Feb16 1945.) This doesnt match with the official Certificate of Discharge dates, and I dont ever remember him mentioning the Mandan Victory. Much is lost in the memory.____Grant Jordan.


CAPE JUNCTION(C1-B) b/u 2.1970 Sakaide
SEA FIDDLER(C3)1947 r/nHAWIIAN REFINERb/u 8.1971 Kaohsuing


----------



## H. GOLDBERG (Nov 21, 2012)

My father served on the SEA FIDDLER from 1945-1947. I have a history of the ship if interested. H. Goldberg


----------

